# threadlocker, loctite, etc. and nylon locknuts?



## parkerdog (Aug 6, 2011)

The fulton swing away tongue hinge I'm installing on my trailer comes with nylon lock nuts. 

I was wondering if it would hurt to put some loctite on them as well or will it not work with the nylon nuts?

The instructions don't say one way or the other. I was just thinking it might be some "extra" insurance. Or maybe it makes them not work in some way?

Anyone have any knowledge on this subject?

Thanks

(I found this on another board after posting, can anyone confirm?)


"2) Loctite will attack and crack some polymers. When using plastics, and in doubt, leave the Loctite out."


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 6, 2011)

no 1st hand knowledge on if the loctite will harm the nylon locknuts, but I've never had a nylon locknut come off/loosen my Ferris IZ1500 ztr commercial mower, or other applications either.


----------



## dieselfixer (Aug 7, 2011)

The nylon locknuts work very well without loctite you won't have any trouble with them.


----------



## squeak12 (Aug 8, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the loctite personally, but worst case if it destroyed the polymer, it would still bind the metal of the nut to the bolt.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 8, 2011)

Would you mind to post some pics of the install? I've been thinking about adding that to my winter project list


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 8, 2011)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Would you mind to post some pics of the install? I've been thinking about adding that to my winter project list



I made a new thread. Hope it helps. Let me know if you need any more pics.


----------



## 223nbecker45 (Aug 8, 2011)

No need to use loctite with a nylock nut. If you remove the nylock then replace it with a new one. I would use nylocks where you can. Loctite is more for blind holes.


----------

